# Java > Gnral Java > Persistance des donnes >  JAXB XML: Marchalling vers fichier plus rapide qu'en mmoire(DOM)? Pourquoi?

## clincks

Bonjour,

nous avons un petit problme de performance lors du marschaling avec JAXB.

Lorsque nous le faisons vers un fichier, le marchalling se fait en 3 secondes pour un document de 5 megas envirron. (Fichier avec buffer... donc optimis).

Par contre, lorsque nous le faisons en mmoire (DOM), il est de 15 secondes!

Cela nous semble trs bizarre... Nous soupconnons donc que nous ne devons pas bien optimiser l'appel du marchaller.

Voici le bout de code qui pose problme.


```

```

Merci pour votre aide.

Stphane

----------


## Xavinou

Bonjour,

La diffrence de performance s'explique (en partie) par le nombre d'objets java  crer : pour chaque lment JAXB il faut crer le noeud DOM (qui est un objet java) correspondant. En revanche l'criture dans un fichier est moins gourmande car ton stream est "bufferris".

Pour une explication plus dtaille, il faut se pencher sur l'implmentation du DOM que tu utilises. Regarde les oprations qui sont effectues lorsque tu cr un noeud et que tu l'ajoute  la liste des fils d'un noeud parent (il doit certainement y avoir la mise  jour d'un index d'lments pour la recherche par id, la construction de liens entre les noeuds, etc.)

----------


## clincks

Bonjour,

merci pour la rponse...

Comment puis je gnrer un "Node" que je voudrais passer en paramtre dans un WebService (Soap) le plus rapidement?

Je but de l'exercice tant de crer un Node plus rapidement en mmoire que lors d'une criture sur disque...

Merci pour votre aide.

Stphane

----------

